# Flooding a font with submerged pump



## Rosey6 (1/11/17)

Hi I am after picture of blokes who have set this up I have put pictures of my set up below I want to flood a 3 tap font


----------



## Pnutapper (1/11/17)

I would be careful flooding that fount until you get a plumbed drip tray to set your fount in. The timber bench top will rot otherwise, and the fount will start to wobble around mate.


----------



## malt junkie (1/11/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I would be careful flooding that fount until you get a plumbed drip tray to set your fount in. The timber bench top will rot otherwise, and the fount will start to wobble around mate.


This is the type of good obscure advice we love!

OP: Are you using the keggerator to chill your cooling fluid and and what sort of volume can you fit in there with three kegs?


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/11/17)

I only have the kegerator top to worry about getting wet with condensation, so I've set mine up with a bilge pump in a cut off 3L juice bottle on the ledge at the back of the kegerator, with some vinyl tubing going to and from the SS tubing inside the font. It works well; when there's no keg in the way I add ice to it as well.

This is the pump I have https://www.whitworths.com.au/bilge-pump-tmc450gph


----------



## Pnutapper (1/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> I only have the kegerator top to worry about getting wet with condensation



I don't mean to alarm you, but you should consider the fact that the fount nipple will condensate as well. There is a potential for the fridge to rust under the plastic top.


----------



## Rosey6 (1/11/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I would be careful flooding that fount until you get a plumbed drip tray to set your fount in. The timber bench top will rot otherwise, and the fount will start to wobble around mate.



Thanks mate sent you a text this morning regarding your spirit dispensers and coming to check out your gear if you have time tonight [emoji1303]


----------



## Pnutapper (1/11/17)

I left my phone at the hotel this morning - I was in a bit of a rush. I am in Sydney mate. I will be back Friday night.


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/11/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I don't mean to alarm you, but you should consider the fact that the fount nipple will condensate as well. There is a potential for the fridge to rust under the plastic top.


Fair point; next time I dismantle it I'll have a look and see if I can find any rust damage. Sometimes if it's really humid it gets condensation on the bottom of the font without the cold water being pumped through it at all.


----------



## Rosey6 (1/11/17)

malt junkie said:


> This is the type of good obscure advice we love!
> 
> OP: Are you using the keggerator to chill your cooling fluid and and what sort of volume can you fit in there with three kegs?



Yea I was going to use the kegerator to do it room Is an issue


----------

